# Hello from Texas!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME! There are some great topics here and lots to chat about so have fun! 

I know how you feel! I bought my gelding a month ago and he is a year and a half and only weighed 600lbs when we first got him. he has filled out a bit, but it still feels like he fluctuates.good luck!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Wow, I love hearing about rescues...good job on your part!! 
That's great! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see new faces :lol: 

Lyne.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I don't do "rescue" just live in dog/cat/chicken dump heaven. I guess there must be an invisable sign in front of my house that says "dump your unwanted animals here".


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome   Im glad to meet you i love to hear about rescue stories and i think its a good thing to  Welcome to the forum


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome!! I want to see pictures!! I love success stories!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi and welcome  i have a couple of rescue horses and dogs myself. its a rewarding way of having animals


----------



## scorpiosblueeyes (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone and thanks for welcoming me and my horse. I still can't figure out how to resize a picture of her so I just added one that was small enough. I am using Vista so I still have alot to learn and explore because it is so different than XP. I am going to try to add a picture here, but I don't know if it will work. Sorry my illness causes alot of confusion so it might take me awhile to unconfuse my brain. lol Okay, the upload picture will not work so I'll try to find the problem and hopefully can post a picture soon. My horse and I wish you all a Happy New Year!


----------

